# Why No Ford at Rookie Challenge?



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

The rosters for the Rookie Challenge game during the All-Star weekend were released today, and for some reason, T.J. Ford didn't make the cut.

Here's the roster for the rookie squad:

Carmelo Anthony
Chris Bosh
Udonis Haslem
LeBron James
Jarvis Hayes
Kirk Hinrich
Josh Howard
Chris Kaman
Dwyane Wade

Obviously, I can't argue with James, Anthony, Wade, Hinrich and Bosh making the team. And Josh Howard is having a nice year with Dallas. But surely T.J. should've been picked before either Haslem or Kaman, and even before Hayes, who started this season off great, but has been very inconsistent since early December.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Definatley over hayse. and I'd personally say over hinrich, but he's having a really good year. TJ is currently 8th in the league in asts, and he has more rebs then most rookie big men. What a snub. I guess having your team 6 games over .500 and leading all rookies in asts doesn't matter if you don't score over 10 ppg.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he got snubbed..he shoulda been there


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Not over Hinrich but definitley over Kaman, Hayes and Haslem.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

The NBA this year is making for a horrible NBA all-star weekend.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i don't think haslem should have got into the team. Ford is much better.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

ford definitally deserves to be on the team, that is complete bs that he isnt.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I bet if we looked at the stats on how well the rookies' teams do when they are on the floor compared to off the floor TJ would be #1. 

So many of the things he brings to the table are intangables but that doesn't show up in a score box so I guess people who haven't seen TJ can easily write him off.  :upset:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Haslem is clearly the bottom rung there, but he probably made it just because the team needs some big men. I think Ford definitely should have made it over fellow perimeter player Jarvis Hayes though, and that's coming from a Wizards fan.

I also found this on Fox Sports' Dime Smack:



> There was a report last night that the Bucks were so pissed that T.J. Ford didn't make the cuts for the Rookie Game during All-Star weekend, Bucks management actually called the League looking for an explanation. As of last night, they hadn't heard back. But Ford, doing his part, scored 10 points and dropped 10 dimes as his squad beat LeBron and the Cavs, 101-95 ...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

And don't forget his 6 boards too.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah seriously ford deserved it over haslem, hayes, kaman, and maybe howard. but the team needed more big men.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know about J How but I agree with the rest.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Unless Ford plans on playing Center or Power Forward on the squad, he doesn't deserve to be on the team. As for Hayes/Ford it's debateable, but Hayes numbers are indeed slightly better.

Hayes: 10.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.9 TPG, 40% FG%
Ford: 7.3 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 6.5 APG, 1.2 SPG, 2.7 TPG, 37.5% FG%

Ford has a huge advantage in assists, but that's it. Hayes outdoes Ford in every other category, including a big margin in points. Overall, I think Hayes earned it over Ford, plus the team already has 3 Point Guards(Wade, James and Hinrich) it needed a SF.
James...Hinrich
Wade...Howard
Anthony...Hayes
Bosh...(Haslem)
Kaman...Haslem

There's really no room for Ford on that squad, I don't think you can argue James, Hinrich or Wade, and Ford is strictly a PG, meaning he doesn't make the team. He's played very well this year, but he really doesn't deserve to be on the team.


----------



## fadaway_jumper (Feb 1, 2004)

I think it sucks that TJ didn't get on the team. But, thinking about it, I hope the Bucks continue to fly below the radar for the rest of the year. I hope teams continue to underestimate them.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Unless Ford plans on playing Center or Power Forward on the squad, he doesn't deserve to be on the team. As for Hayes/Ford it's debateable, but Hayes numbers are indeed slightly better.
> 
> Hayes: 10.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.9 TPG, 40% FG%
> ...


Yeah but you could have easily put Howard at 3 and move Hinrich to 2. The reason TJ has less points is because he has so many options plus everyone knows he is not the best shooter but has shot pretty good lately.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Yeah but you could have easily put Howard at 3 and move Hinrich to 2. The reason TJ has less points is because he has so many options plus everyone knows he is not the best shooter but has shot pretty good lately.


Why should players have to play out of position so that Ford can be on the team, when he really doesn't deserve it? Hinrich is a PG, he earned a spot on the team as a PG, Period. He shouldn't have to play out of position so that Ford can be on the team.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Ford does deserve to be on the team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Unless Ford plans on playing Center or Power Forward on the squad, he doesn't deserve to be on the team. As for Hayes/Ford it's debateable, but Hayes numbers are indeed slightly better.
> 
> Hayes: 10.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.9 TPG, 40% FG%
> Ford: 7.3 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 6.5 APG, 1.2 SPG, 2.7 TPG, 37.5% FG%


you're telling me that 3 points and 1 rebound is better than 5 assists? at most the 3 points and a rebound could lead to 7 points(if the rebound leads to a 4 point play). at worst the 5 assists ends up with 10 point. i think that shows that the 5 assists is actually better.

i don't think we should be arguing ford and hayes though. ford's stats are just as good as hinrich's. there's nothing that should make him a lock, but ford not good enough for the team.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> you're telling me that 3 points and 1 rebound is better than 5 assists? at most the 3 points and a rebound could lead to 7 points(if the rebound leads to a 4 point play). at worst the 5 assists ends up with 10 point. i think that shows that the 5 assists is actually better.
> ...


I'm willing to bet the numbers show that the Bucks do better with TJ in the lineup compared to the Bulls with Kirk.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

they should play out of position because the rookie game (and all star game) should be about talent, not magloire


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Why should players have to play out of position so that Ford can be on the team, when he really doesn't deserve it? Hinrich is a PG, he earned a spot on the team as a PG, Period. He shouldn't have to play out of position so that Ford can be on the team.


and what exactly has hinrich done to earn the job besides play for a bigger name team?

here are the stats:

hinrich - 10.7 points, 5.8 assists, 1.1 steals, 3.1 rebounds, 34.2 minutes

ford - 7.2 points, 6.4 assists, 1.2 steals, 3.5 rebounds, 27 minutes

that seems pretty even and ford has helped his team win a lot more than hinrich. 

and that 7 minutes mroe makes a big difference in their stats. per 48 hinrich averages 15, 8, and 4 while ford averages 13, 11, and 6. ford deserves to be on the team every bit as much as hinrich.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> and what exactly has hinrich done to earn the job besides play for a bigger name team?
> ...


Yeah everyone thinks Hinrich is so much better than Ford.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Yeah everyone thinks Hinrich is so much better than Ford.


People are blinded by numbers and stats so easily...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> People are blinded by numbers and stats so easily...


Or the fact that he can hit a 15 foot jumper. I'm blinded when I watch Ford throw anything in the direction of the rim.

Milwuakee has a better record because they have a better team.

The reason he did not make the team is because COACHES had to VOTE for players based on POSITION. There are lots of good PGs this year, someone had to get snubbed. That someone was Ford. He's not having a better year than Lebron, Wade, or Hinrich. Everyone else doesn't matter. I think Doc Rivers wrote something about it on his NBA.com column. If you voted for just the best players, it would be only guards every year because most of the time the centers are stiffs. Hayes deserves to go because he's the best SG/SF. Haslem deserves to go because he's the 2nd best PF behind Bosh. Ford is at best only the 3rd best PG. If rosters were 12, he'd be going, but the rosters are only 8 guys, so you can't carry 4 PGs. Is Ford going to guard Amare?


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

What ever happened to the issue of Ford and Haslem.... Anyway, I say Haslem should be on, not Ford. For rookies, what is harder to get, rebounds, or assists. Rebounds. Garnett only averaged 6.3 boards a game his rookie year, and look at him now. Haslem is averaging 6.1, not too shabby if you ask me. Haslem also shoots better than Ford from the field, 47% to Fords 37%. Just because he's a much higher profile guy than Haslem, that doesn't make Ford worthy of a spot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>docj_18</b>!
> What ever happened to the issue of Ford and Haslem.... Anyway, I say Haslem should be on, not Ford. For rookies, what is harder to get, rebounds, or assists. Rebounds. Garnett only averaged 6.3 boards a game his rookie year, and look at him now. Haslem is averaging 6.1, not too shabby if you ask me. Haslem also shoots better than Ford from the field, 47% to Fords 37%. Just because he's a much higher profile guy than Haslem, that doesn't make Ford worthy of a spot.


ford averages 3.5 rebounds which is great for a "too small" pg. and 6.4 assists is harder to get than 6.3 boards. that's why ford is 8th in the league in assists(and 1st among rookies).


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

Ford did NOT deserve to go. Who would you have bumped off the rookie team?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gp366</b>!
> Ford did NOT deserve to go. Who would you have bumped off the rookie team?


Jarvis Hayse


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gp366</b>!
> Ford did NOT deserve to go. Who would you have bumped off the rookie team?


he should be on there over at least hayes, haslem, and howard.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he can hit a 15 foot jumper. I'm blinded when I watch Ford throw anything in the direction of the rim.
> ...


Hey, theres a thread about TJ on the NBA board too. You want to go hate on him there too?


----------

